# List of projects under construction in Dubai



## obeyda

I would like to thank everyone for this amazing forum. I found it our by mistake while browsing.

I would appreciate if someone can provide me with the full list  of the projects underconstruction in Dubai...

many thanks...


----------



## Trances

Well the full list would be almost impossible given the size of the city and the mount going on here. You can get an idea by the list of project in the project thread below this sub forum
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=416
And a Big list with hot links that I made of projects ( its kinda fallen behind the amount of development in Dubai )
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=103511
but even these are far from complete and may projects and towers and area have been combined and split up in to many threads
If you have a real interest you will have to read them all to understand the amount of construction in Dubai
if you find any thing else missing from here and the sections below please do add !


----------



## Trances

Oh and BTW welcome to the forum 
you can introuduce your self here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=114232


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Heeeey Obyeda  nice having you with us , about two years ago i was just like you , surfing the net trying to find a decent website that talks about Dubai projects but couldnt find any ,so i came here and with the GREAT help of the one and only Trances  we were able to create this place for guys like you seeking Info

Hopefully you`ll find all that you were looking for, enjoy your browsing

salam


----------



## Trances

LOL thanks
people are coming here for also sorts of reasons
Not just sky scrapers
We have had people for projects, real estate, holidays, history
I get a few now emailing me about all sorts of things
I found ssc when i was heading to Hong Kong last year and was looking for more info


----------

